# [Suche / Tipps] Neuer TV (49/50 Zoll)



## der_yappi (9. Juli 2020)

Nachdem unser aktueller Fernseher nun schon ca. 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat sind wir auf der Suche nach etwas neuem.
Aktuell ist es ein 42 Zoll Plasma von Panasonic.
Dieser ist sogar aus der Zeit als es noch HDReady gab - also noch nicht einmal ein FullHD Modell.
Dazu das Problem mit nur zwei HDMIs und kein int. DVB-C Tuner.
Um aktuell Fernsehen zu können, läuft seit einigen Jahren ein Technisat Digit ISIO C samt Festplatte als Receiver, Mediathekplayer und Videorekorder.

Da der TV in eine Wohnwand verbaut werde muss, habe wir eine max. Breite von 110-115cm
Da wären bei der Bilddiagonale die in der Überschrift genannten 49 bzw. 50 Zoll.
Was der neue haben MUSS:

min FullHD eher 4K
mind. 3x HDMI
WLAN
DVB-C Tuner (der Technisat wird als VCR weiter genutzt)
Sparsam was Energie betrifft

Im WWW und bei den lokalen Großmärkten (MM / Saturn) mal umgekuckt.
In meine aktuelle Auswahl kommen 3 Modelle.

LG SM 86007 LA
Sony KD49XG9005
Panasonic TX-49 HXW 904

Der LG ist OK - pers. finde ich aber die Modelle von Panasonic (wo wir von der Bedienung zum bisherigen keine größere Umstellung haben würden) oder den Sony (besserer Ton als der Pana, Bildquali in etwa gleich) besser.
Der Pana ist sparsamer im verbrauch, der Sony aktuell günstiger in der Anschaffung.

Preisbereich dachte ich an max. 1.000€

Als Zulieferer dienen DVB-C mit viel Öffis (also 720P) und wenig Privaten, die Mediatheken der Öffis, ein BluRay-Player (kein 4K Modell) und dann zukünftig Amazon Prime (entweder im TV integriert oder über den 4K FireTV Stick).


Jetzt die Frage(n):
Hat jmd evtl eines der genannten Modelle (oder einen großen / kleinen Bruder dazu) und mag sich äußern?
Gibt es andere Empfehlungen

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Juli 2020)

Moin, hab selbst einen LG 49SM9000PLA ab &euro;' '819,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland im Haus und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Hätte als kleines Feature sogar HDMI 2.1 (ob ich das je brauchen werde, weiß ich selbst auch noch nicht).

Rein von den Eckdaten sagt mir von deinen drei genannten der Sony am ehesten zu...kann generell aber leider nichts dazu sagen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Januar 2021)

falscher thread


----------

